# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R16-raspored dezurstava

## ivakika

evo rasporeda dezurstava, upisujete se na slijedeci nacin-ako dolazite sa djetetom upisite pored SD(sa djetetom), smjene su okvirne, pa ako bas ne mozete od 9-13, upisite da cete biti do 12, ali toga se onda drzite. Ako iz bilo kojeg razloga ne mozete dovi, molim vas, samo javite. U zagradi sam napisala koliko nam najmanje ljudi treba za funkcioniranje jedne smjene, ali uvijek je bolje da nas je vise

četvrtak; 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. 

petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. 

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## Juroslav

*četvrtak; 12.06.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata* 
1. 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. 

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. 

*petak; 13.06.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* 
1. 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. 

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. 

*20-23 (10 osoba):* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav

*subota; 14.06.* 

*7-18:* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. 

*13-18 (što više "friških"):* 
1. juroslav

*16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)* 
1.

----------


## Imga

*četvrtak; 12.06.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata* 
1. Imga

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. Imga

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. 

*petak; 13.06.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* 
1. Imga

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. Imga

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. 

*20-23 (10 osoba):* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav

*subota; 14.06.* 

*7-18:* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. 

*13-18 (što više "friških"):* 
1. juroslav

*16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)* 
1.


nadam se da će mi L. biti zdrav i ići u vrtić
ako ne, promijenim naknadno za čet i pet popodne
Šteta što nismo dobili paviljon 2, u ovome se rade veće gužve

----------


## Roza

*četvrtak; 12.06.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata* 
1. Imga
2. Roza

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. Imga
2. Roza

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. 

*petak; 13.06.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* 
1. Imga
2. Roza

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. Imga
2. Roza

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. 

*20-23 (10 osoba):* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav

*subota; 14.06.* 

*7-18:* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 

*13-18 (što više "friških"):* 
1. juroslav

*16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)* 
1.

----------


## tinars

*četvrtak; 12.06.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata* 
1. Imga
2. Roza

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. Imga
2. Roza

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. 

*petak; 13.06.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* 
1. Imga
2. Roza

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. Imga
2. Roza

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. 

*20-23 (10 osoba):* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav
3. tinars

*subota; 14.06.* 

*7-18:* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars

*13-18 (što više "friških"):* 
1. juroslav

*16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)* 
1.

----------


## Jelka

*četvrtak; 12.06.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata* 
1. Imga
2. Roza

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. Imga
2. Roza

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Jelka (17-20)

*petak; 13.06.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* 
1. Imga
2. Roza

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. Imga
2. Roza

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Jelka (17-20)

*20-23 (10 osoba):* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav
3. tinars

*subota; 14.06.* 

*7-18:* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars

*13-18 (što više "friških"):* 
1. juroslav

*16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)* 
1.

----------


## Forka

četvrtak; 12.06. [/u][/b]

*9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata* 
1. Imga
2. Roza

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. Imga
2. Roza

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Jelka (17-20)
2. Forka (18-20)

*petak; 13.06.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* 
1. Imga
2. Roza

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. Imga
2. Roza

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Jelka (17-20)
2. Forka (18-20)

*20-23 (10 osoba):* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav
3. tinars
4. Forka

*subota; 14.06.* 

*7-18:* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars

*13-18 (što više "friških"):* 
1. juroslav

*16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)* 
1.[/quote]

----------


## Ava M

četvrtak; 12.06. [/u][/b]

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Imga
2. Roza

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Imga
2. Roza

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Jelka (17-20)
2. Forka (18-20)

petak; 13.06.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Imga
2. Roza

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Imga
2. Roza

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Jelka (17-20)
2. Forka (18-20)
3. Ava M (16-19)
20-23 (10 osoba):
1. IvakikaSD
2. juroslav
3. tinars
4. Forka

subota; 14.06.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. Roza
3. tinars

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. juroslav

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.[/quote]
_________________
Moja mirakulica, 18. 12. 2000.

Ne zabrinjavajte se što vas nikad ne slušaju, brinite o tome da vas neprestano promatraju...

----------


## krumpiric

> četvrtak; 12.06. [/u][/b]
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
> 1. Imga
> 2. Roza
> 
> 13-16 (10 osoba):
> 1. Imga
> 2. Roza
> ...


_________________
Moja mirakulica, 18. 12. 2000.

Ne zabrinjavajte se što vas nikad ne slušaju, brinite o tome da vas neprestano promatraju...[/quote]

----------


## tinnkka

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Imga
2. Roza


13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Imga
2. Roza

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Jelka (17-20)
2. Forka (18-20)

petak; 13.06.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Imga
2. Roza
3.tinnkka

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Imga
2. Roza

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Jelka (17-20)
2. Forka (18-20)
3. Ava M (16-19)
4. krumpiric 

20-23 (10 osoba):
1. IvakikaSD
2. juroslav
3. tinars
4. Forka

subota; 14.06.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. Roza
3. tinars
4.krumpiric 

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. juroslav
2. krumpiricMM

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Joe

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 

petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3.tinnkka 
3. Joe

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. Joe

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4.krumpiric 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. krumpiricMM 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## zumbulmama

(7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 

petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3.tinnkka 
3. Joe
4. zumbulmama

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. Joe

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4.krumpiric 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. krumpiricMM 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## mamaLare

(7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 

petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3.tinnkka 
3. Joe
4. zumbulmama
5. mamaLare

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. Joe
4. mamaLare-do 15h

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4.krumpiric 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. krumpiricMM 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## maxi

četvrtak; 12.06.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 

petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. Joe 
5. zumbulmama 
6. mamaLare 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. Joe 
4. mamaLare-do 15h 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21)

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. krumpiricMM 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Barbi

četvrtak; 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20)

petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. Joe 
5. zumbulmama 
6. mamaLare 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. Joe 
4. mamaLare-do 15h 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. krumpiricMM 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
_________________

----------


## stella

četvrtak; 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 

petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. Joe 
5. zumbulmama 
6. mamaLare 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. Joe 
4. mamaLare-do 15h 
5. stella

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. krumpiricMM 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## eki3

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*četvrtak; 12.06*. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 

*petak; 13.06.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. Joe 
5. zumbulmama 
6. mamaLare 
7. eki3 SD

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. Joe 
4. mamaLare-do 15h 
5. stella 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 

*subota; 14.06.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. krumpiricMM 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Amelie32

četvrtak; 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20)
4. Amelie32 (16-19) 

petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. Joe 
5. zumbulmama 
6. mamaLare 
7. eki3 SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. Joe 
4. mamaLare-do 15h 
5. stella 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. krumpiricMM 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## anchi

četvrtak; 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Amelie32 (16-19) 

petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. Joe 
5. zumbulmama 
6. mamaLare 
7. eki3 SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. Joe 
4. mamaLare-do 15h 
5. stella 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19)

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. krumpiricMM 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Annar

četvrtak; 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Amelie32 (16-19) 

petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. Joe 
5. zumbulmama 
6. mamaLare 
7. eki3 SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. Joe 
4. mamaLare-do 15h 
5. stella 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. krumpiricMM 
3. annar

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Linda

*četvrtak; 12.06.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Amelie32 (16-19) 
5. Linda (16-18 )

*petak; 13.06.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. Joe 
5. zumbulmama 
6. mamaLare 
7. eki3 SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. Joe 
4. mamaLare-do 15h 
5. stella 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Linda

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 

*subota; 14.06.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 
7. Linda

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. krumpiricMM 
3. annar 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Školjkica

četvrtak; 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Amelie32 (16-19) 
5. Linda (16-18 ) 

petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. Joe 
5. zumbulmama 
6. mamaLare 
7. eki3 SD 
8. školjkica SD(do 11)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. Joe 
4. mamaLare-do 15h 
5. stella 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Linda 

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 
7. Linda 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. krumpiricMM 
3. annar 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## thora

juhuuuuuuuu,dodem,ali neznam kada, obzirom da sam sada SD :D

----------


## Dora06

četvrtak; 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Amelie32 (16-19) 
5. Linda (16-18 ) 
6. Dora 06 (18-21)


petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. Joe 
5. zumbulmama 
6. mamaLare 
7. eki3 SD 
8. školjkica SD(do 11)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. Joe 
4. mamaLare-do 15h 
5. stella 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Linda 
9. Dora 06 (18-21)


20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. krumpiricMM 
3. annar 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)[/quote]

----------


## @n@

*četvrtak; 12.06.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Amelie32 (16-19) 
5. Linda (16-18 ) 
6. Dora 06 (18-21)
7. @n@ s mm&d (19-21)

*
petak; 13.06.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. Joe 
5. zumbulmama 
6. mamaLare 
7. eki3 SD 
8. školjkica SD(do 11)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. Joe 
4. mamaLare-do 15h 
5. stella 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Linda 
9. Dora 06 (18-21)
10. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h)


20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d

*subota; 14.06.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. krumpiricMM 
3. annar 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## mirje

*četvrtak; 12.06.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Amelie32 (16-19) 
5. Linda (16-18 ) 
6. Dora 06 (18-21)
7. @n@ s mm&d (19-21)

*
petak; 13.06.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. Joe 
5. zumbulmama 
6. mamaLare 
7. eki3 SD 
8. školjkica SD(do 11)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. Joe 
4. mamaLare-do 15h 
5. stella 
6. mirje SD

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Linda 
9. Dora 06 (18-21)
10. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h)


20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d

*subota; 14.06.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. krumpiricMM 
3. annar 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## ana.m

*četvrtak; 12.06.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Amelie32 (16-19) 
5. Linda (16-18 ) 
6. Dora 06 (18-21)
7. @n@ s mm&d (19-21)

*
petak; 13.06.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. Joe 
5. zumbulmama 
6. mamaLare 
7. eki3 SD 
8. školjkica SD(do 11)
9. ana.m SD2 (od 10)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. Joe 
4. mamaLare-do 15h 
5. stella 
6. mirje SD
7. ana.m SD2(do 17)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Linda 
9. Dora 06 (18-21)
10. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h)


20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d

*subota; 14.06.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. krumpiricMM 
3. annar 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)[/quote]

----------


## mamamz

četvrtak; 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Amelie32 (16-19) 
5. Linda (16-18 ) 
6. Dora 06 (18-21) 
7. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 


petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. Joe 
5. zumbulmama 
6. mamaLare 
7. eki3 SD 
8. školjkica SD(do 11) 
9. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. Joe 
4. mamaLare-do 15h 
5. stella 
6. mirje SD 
7. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
8. mamamz

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Linda 
9. Dora 06 (18-21) 
10. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 


20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. krumpiricMM 
3. annar 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)[/quote]

----------


## Mukica

četvrtak; 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Amelie32 (16-19) 
5. Linda (16-18 ) 
6. Dora 06 (18-21) 
7. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 
8. Mukica (18- ...)


petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. Joe 
5. zumbulmama 
6. mamaLare 
7. eki3 SD 
8. školjkica SD(do 11) 
9. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. Joe 
4. mamaLare-do 15h 
5. stella 
6. mirje SD 
7. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
8. mamamz

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Linda 
9. Dora 06 (18-21) 
10. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
11. Mukica (18- ...)


20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. krumpiricMM 
3. annar 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## pepi

četvrtak; 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Amelie32 (16-19) 
5. Linda (16-18 ) 
6. Dora 06 (18-21) 
7. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 
8. Mukica (18- ...) 


petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. Joe 
5. zumbulmama 
6. mamaLare 
7. eki3 SD 
8. školjkica SD(do 11) 
9. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. Joe 
4. mamaLare-do 15h 
5. stella 
6. mirje SD 
7. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
8. mamamz 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Linda 
9. Dora 06 (18-21) 
10. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
11. Mukica (18- ...) 


20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. krumpiricMM 
3. annar 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Amelie32

Odjavljujem se s četvrtka jer je MM na putu i prebacujem se na petak.

četvrtak; 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Linda (16-18 ) 
5. Dora 06 (18-21) 
6. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 
7. Mukica (18- ...) 


petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. Joe 
5. zumbulmama 
6. mamaLare 
7. eki3 SD 
8. školjkica SD(do 11) 
9. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. Joe 
4. mamaLare-do 15h 
5. stella 
6. mirje SD 
7. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
8. mamamz 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Linda 
9. Dora 06 (18-21) 
10. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
11. Mukica (18- ...) 
12.Amelie32 (16 -19)


20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. krumpiricMM 
3. annar 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## pikula

četvrtak; 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Linda (16-18 ) 
5. Dora 06 (18-21) 
6. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 
7. Mukica (18- ...) 


petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. Joe 
5. zumbulmama 
6. mamaLare 
7. eki3 SD 
8. školjkica SD(do 11) 
9. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. Joe 
4. mamaLare-do 15h 
5. stella 
6. mirje SD 
7. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
8. mamamz 
9. pikula

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Linda 
9. Dora 06 (18-21) 
10. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
11. Mukica (18- ...) 
12.Amelie32 (16 -19)


20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. krumpiricMM 
3. annar 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)[/quote]

----------


## mikka

četvrtak; 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 
5. mikka

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Linda (16-18 ) 
5. Dora 06 (18-21) 
6. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 
7. Mukica (18- ...) 


petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. Joe 
5. zumbulmama 
6. mamaLare 
7. eki3 SD 
8. školjkica SD(do 11) 
9. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. Joe 
4. mamaLare-do 15h 
5. stella 
6. mirje SD 
7. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
8. mamamz 
9. pikula 
10. mikka

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Linda 
9. Dora 06 (18-21) 
10. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
11. Mukica (18- ...) 
12.Amelie32 (16 -19) 


20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. krumpiricMM 
3. annar 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)


posto sam friska, recite mi samo--jel mogu doci s djecom? auto ostavljam vani, jel?

----------


## Frida

Mikka, djeca su dobrodošla na sve Rodine akcije. Što se ovog dijela tiče ti najbolje znaš kakvi su oni i koliko možeš napraviti kada su s tobom. 

 :Love:

----------


## jadro

četvrtak; 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 
5. jadro D (do 11)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 
5. mikka 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Linda (16-18 ) 
5. Dora 06 (18-21) 
6. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 
7. Mukica (18- ...) 


petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. Joe 
5. zumbulmama 
6. mamaLare 
7. eki3 SD 
8. školjkica SD(do 11) 
9. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 
10. jadro SD (do 11)


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. Joe 
4. mamaLare-do 15h 
5. stella 
6. mirje SD 
7. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
8. mamamz 
9. pikula 
10. mikka 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Linda 
9. Dora 06 (18-21) 
10. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
11. Mukica (18- ...) 
12.Amelie32 (16 -19) 


20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. krumpiricMM 
3. annar 
4. jadro (od  cca 13:30)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 


sad (konacno) znam da radim popodne, pa je to sve sto mogu dati

----------


## bucka

četvrtak; 12.06.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Imga
2. Roza
3. eki3 SD
4. školjkica SD (do 11)
5. jadro D (do 11)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Imga
2. Roza
3. mamaLare-do 15h
4. Stella
5. mikka

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Jelka (17-20)
2. Forka (18-20)
3. Barbi (18-20)
4. Linda (16-18 )
5. Dora 06 (18-21)
6. @n@ s mm&d (19-21)
7. Mukica (18- ...)


petak; 13.06.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Imga
2. Roza
3. tinnkka
4. Joe
5. zumbulmama
6. mamaLare
7. eki3 SD
8. školjkica SD(do 11)
9. ana.m SD2 (od 10)
10. jadro SD (do 11)


13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Imga
2. Roza
3. Joe
4. mamaLare-do 15h
5. stella
6. mirje SD
7. ana.m SD2(do 17)
8. mamamz
9. pikula
10. mikka

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Jelka (17-20)
2. Forka (18-20)
3. Ava M (16-19)
4. krumpiric
5. maxi (17-21)
6. anchi (16-19)
7. annar
8. Linda
9. Dora 06 (18-21)
10. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h)
11. Mukica (18- ...)
12.Amelie32 (16 -19)


20-23 (10 osoba):
1. IvakikaSD
2. juroslav
3. tinars
4. Forka
5. @n@ s mm&d

subota; 14.06.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. Roza
3. tinars
4. krumpiric
5. maxi
6. Amelie32
7. Linda
8. Dora 06
9. Mukica (7-15)
10.pepi (8-13)
11. bucka (8-  )

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. juroslav
2. krumpiricMM
3. annar
4. jadro (od cca 13:30)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Kristina1

četvrtak; 12.06.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Imga
2. Roza
3. eki3 SD
4. školjkica SD (do 11)
5. jadro D (do 11)
6. Kristina1 SD

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Imga
2. Roza
3. mamaLare-do 15h
4. Stella
5. mikka

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Jelka (17-20)
2. Forka (18-20)
3. Barbi (18-20)
4. Linda (16-18 )
5. Dora 06 (18-21)
6. @n@ s mm&d (19-21)
7. Mukica (18- ...)


petak; 13.06.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Imga
2. Roza
3. tinnkka
4. Joe
5. zumbulmama
6. mamaLare
7. eki3 SD
8. školjkica SD(do 11)
9. ana.m SD2 (od 10)
10. jadro SD (do 11)
11. Kristina1 SD


13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Imga
2. Roza
3. Joe
4. mamaLare-do 15h
5. stella
6. mirje SD
7. ana.m SD2(do 17)
8. mamamz
9. pikula
10. mikka

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Jelka (17-20)
2. Forka (18-20)
3. Ava M (16-19)
4. krumpiric
5. maxi (17-21)
6. anchi (16-19)
7. annar
8. Linda
9. Dora 06 (18-21)
10. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h)
11. Mukica (18- ...)
12.Amelie32 (16 -19)


20-23 (10 osoba):
1. IvakikaSD
2. juroslav
3. tinars
4. Forka
5. @n@ s mm&d

subota; 14.06.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. Roza
3. tinars
4. krumpiric
5. maxi
6. Amelie32
7. Linda
8. Dora 06
9. Mukica (7-15)
10.pepi (8-13)
11. bucka (8-  )

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. juroslav
2. krumpiricMM
3. annar
4. jadro (od cca 13:30)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## jadro

četvrtak; 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 
5. jadro D (do 11) 
6. Kristina1 SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 
5. mikka 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Linda (16-18 ) 
5. Dora 06 (18-21) 
6. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 
7. Mukica (18- ...) 


petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. Joe 
5. zumbulmama 
6. mamaLare 
7. eki3 SD 
8. školjkica SD(do 11) 
9. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 
10. jadro SD (do 11) 
11. Kristina1 SD 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. Joe 
4. mamaLare-do 15h 
5. stella 
6. mirje SD 
7. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
8. mamamz 
9. pikula 
10. mikka 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Linda 
9. Dora 06 (18-21) 
10. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
11. Mukica (18- ...) 
12.Amelie32 (16 -19) 


20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 
5. jadro (od cca 20:30)

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 
11. bucka (8- ) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. krumpiricMM 
3. annar 
4. jadro (od cca 13:30) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## jmaja

[
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 
5. jadro D (do 11) 
6. Kristina1 SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 
5. mikka 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Linda (16-18 ) 
5. Dora 06 (18-21) 
6. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 
7. Mukica (18- ...) 


petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. Joe 
5. zumbulmama 
6. mamaLare 
7. eki3 SD 
8. školjkica SD(do 11) 
9. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 
10. jadro SD (do 11) 
11. Kristina1 SD 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. Joe 
4. mamaLare-do 15h 
5. stella 
6. mirje SD 
7. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
8. mamamz 
9. pikula 
10. mikka 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Linda 
9. Dora 06 (18-21) 
10. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
11. Mukica (18- ...) 
12.Amelie32 (16 -19) 


20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 
5. jadro (od cca 20:30)

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 
11. bucka (8- ) 
12. jmaja (7-14)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. krumpiricMM 
3. annar 
4. jadro (od cca 13:30) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)[/quote]

----------


## tweety

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 
5. jadro D (do 11) 
6. Kristina1 SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 
5. mikka 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Linda (16-18 ) 
5. Dora 06 (18-21) 
6. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 
7. Mukica (18- ...) 
8. Tweety (17-....)


petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. Joe 
5. zumbulmama 
6. mamaLare 
7. eki3 SD 
8. školjkica SD(do 11) 
9. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 
10. jadro SD (do 11) 
11. Kristina1 SD 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. Joe 
4. mamaLare-do 15h 
5. stella 
6. mirje SD 
7. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
8. mamamz 
9. pikula 
10. mikka 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Linda 
9. Dora 06 (18-21) 
10. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
11. Mukica (18- ...) 
12.Amelie32 (16 -19) 



20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 
5. jadro (od cca 20:30)
6. tweety 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 
11. bucka (8- ) 
12. jmaja (7-14)
13. tweety (7-15)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. krumpiricMM 
3. annar 
4. jadro (od cca 13:30) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## emily

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 
5. jadro D (do 11) 
6. Kristina1 SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 
5. mikka 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Linda (16-18 ) 
5. Dora 06 (18-21) 
6. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 
7. Mukica (18- ...) 
8. Tweety (17-....) 


petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. Joe 
5. zumbulmama 
6. mamaLare 
7. eki3 SD 
8. školjkica SD(do 11) 
9. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 
10. jadro SD (do 11) 
11. Kristina1 SD 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. Joe 
4. mamaLare-do 15h 
5. stella 
6. mirje SD 
7. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
8. mamamz 
9. pikula 
10. mikka 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Linda 
9. Dora 06 (18-21) 
10. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
11. Mukica (18- ...) 
12.Amelie32 (16 -19) 



20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 
5. jadro (od cca 20:30) 
6. tweety 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 
11. bucka (8- ) 
12. jmaja (7-14) 
13. tweety (7-15) 
14. emily (7-12)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. krumpiricMM 
3. annar 
4. jadro (od cca 13:30) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Nera

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 
5. jadro D (do 11) 
6. Kristina1 SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 
5. mikka 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Linda (16-18 ) 
5. Dora 06 (18-21) 
6. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 
7. Mukica (18- ...) 
8. Tweety (17-....) 
9. Nera (17-20)

petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. Joe 
5. zumbulmama 
6. mamaLare 
7. eki3 SD 
8. školjkica SD(do 11) 
9. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 
10. jadro SD (do 11) 
11. Kristina1 SD 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. Joe 
4. mamaLare-do 15h 
5. stella 
6. mirje SD 
7. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
8. mamamz 
9. pikula 
10. mikka 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Linda 
9. Dora 06 (18-21) 
10. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
11. Mukica (18- ...) 
12.Amelie32 (16 -19) 
13. Nera (17-20)


20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 
5. jadro (od cca 20:30) 
6. tweety 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 
11. bucka (8- ) 
12. jmaja (7-14) 
13. tweety (7-15) 
14. emily (7-12) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. krumpiricMM 
3. annar 
4. jadro (od cca 13:30) 
5. Nera (13-16)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Juroslav

četvrtak, 12.06.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 
5. jadro D (do 11) 
6. Kristina1 SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 
5. mikka 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Linda (16-18 ) 
5. Dora 06 (18-21) 
6. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 
7. Mukica (18- ...) 
8. Tweety (17-....) 
9. Nera (17-20)

petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. Joe 
5. zumbulmama 
6. mamaLare 
7. eki3 SD 
8. školjkica SD(do 11) 
9. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 
10. jadro SD (do 11) 
11. Kristina1 SD 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. Joe 
4. mamaLare-do 15h 
5. stella 
6. mirje SD 
7. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
8. mamamz 
9. pikula 
10. mikka 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Linda 
9. Dora 06 (18-21) 
10. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
11. Mukica (18- ...) 
12.Amelie32 (16 -19) 
13. Nera (17-20)


20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 
5. jadro (od cca 20:30) 
6. tweety 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 
11. bucka (8- ) 
12. jmaja (7-14) 
13. tweety (7-15) 
14. emily (7-12) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. krumpiricMM 
2. annar 
3. jadro (od cca 13:30) 
4. Nera (13-16)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

na žalost, ništa od mene u subotu, nisam u Zabregu   :Sad:  

probal budem u petak dojti ranije

----------


## ivakika

cetvrtak nam je koma, ako se netko nije upisao jer jos nije siguran kad moze, nek si proba planirati u cetvrtak, taj dan nam je kritican

----------


## Joe

Mogu se ja prebaciti sa petka u četvrtak? Meni je zapravo svejedno koji od ta dva dana ću doći.

----------


## Mukica

četvrtak, 12.06.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 
5. jadro D (do 11) 
6. Kristina1 SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 
5. mikka 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Linda (16-18 ) 
5. Dora 06 (18-21) 
6. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 
7. Mukica (18- ...) 
8. Tweety (17-....) 
9. Nera (17-20)
10. Elvira SD (18-20)

petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. Joe 
5. zumbulmama 
6. mamaLare 
7. eki3 SD 
8. školjkica SD(do 11) 
9. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 
10. jadro SD (do 11) 
11. Kristina1 SD 
12. Elvira SD


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. Joe 
4. mamaLare-do 15h 
5. stella 
6. mirje SD 
7. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
8. mamamz 
9. pikula 
10. mikka 
11. Elvira SD

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Linda 
9. Dora 06 (18-21) 
10. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
11. Mukica (18- ...) 
12.Amelie32 (16 -19) 
13. Nera (17-20)
14. Elvira SD



20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 
5. jadro (od cca 20:30) 
6. tweety 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 
11. bucka (8- ) 
12. jmaja (7-14) 
13. tweety (7-15) 
14. emily (7-12) 
15. Elvira (7-15)


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. krumpiricMM 
2. annar 
3. jadro (od cca 13:30) 
4. Nera (13-16)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Joe

... dok čekam odgovor, prebacujem se na četvrtak:

četvrtak, 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 
5. jadro D (do 11) 
6. Kristina1 SD 
7. Joe

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 
5. mikka 
6. Joe

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Linda (16-18 ) 
5. Dora 06 (18-21) 
6. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 
7. Mukica (18- ...) 
8. Tweety (17-....) 
9. Nera (17-20) 
10. Elvira SD (18-20) 

petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. zumbulmama 
5. mamaLare 
6. eki3 SD 
7. školjkica SD(do 11) 
8. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 
9. jadro SD (do 11) 
10. Kristina1 SD 
11. Elvira SD 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. stella 
5. mirje SD 
6. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
7. mamamz 
8. pikula 
9. mikka 
10. Elvira SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Linda 
9. Dora 06 (18-21) 
10. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
11. Mukica (18- ...) 
12.Amelie32 (16 -19) 
13. Nera (17-20) 
14. Elvira SD 



20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 
5. jadro (od cca 20:30) 
6. tweety 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 
11. bucka (8- ) 
12. jmaja (7-14) 
13. tweety (7-15) 
14. emily (7-12) 
15. Elvira (7-15) 


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. krumpiricMM 
2. annar 
3. jadro (od cca 13:30) 
4. Nera (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## ivakika

super Joe, hvala ti

----------


## daddycool

četvrtak, 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 
5. jadro D (do 11) 
6. Kristina1 SD 
7. Joe

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 
5. mikka 
6. Joe

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Linda (16-18 ) 
5. Dora 06 (18-21) 
6. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 
7. Mukica (18- ...) 
8. Tweety (17-....) 
9. Nera (17-20) 
10. Elvira SD (18-20) 

petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. zumbulmama 
5. mamaLare 
6. eki3 SD 
7. školjkica SD(do 11) 
8. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 
9. jadro SD (do 11) 
10. Kristina1 SD 
11. Elvira SD 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. stella 
5. mirje SD 
6. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
7. mamamz 
8. pikula 
9. mikka 
10. Elvira SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Linda 
9. Dora 06 (18-21) 
10. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
11. Mukica (18- ...) 
12.Amelie32 (16 -19) 
13. Nera (17-20) 
14. Elvira SD 



20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 
5. jadro (od cca 20:30) 
6. tweety 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 
11. bucka (8- ) 
12. jmaja (7-14) 
13. tweety (7-15) 
14. emily (7-12) 
15. Elvira (7-15) 


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. krumpiricMM 
2. annar 
3. jadro (od cca 13:30) 
4. Nera (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. daddycool

----------


## ivakika

daddy-pusa  :Kiss:

----------


## anchie76

Ocekivala sam vec punu listu, kad ono  :shock:  :/ 


četvrtak, 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 
5. jadro D (do 11) 
6. Kristina1 SD 
7. Joe

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 
5. mikka 
6. Joe

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Linda (16-18 ) 
5. Dora 06 (18-21) 
6. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 
7. Mukica (18- ...) 
8. Tweety (17-....) 
9. Nera (17-20) 
10. Elvira SD (18-20) 

petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. zumbulmama 
5. mamaLare 
6. eki3 SD 
7. školjkica SD(do 11) 
8. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 
9. jadro SD (do 11) 
10. Kristina1 SD 
11. Elvira SD 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. stella 
5. mirje SD 
6. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
7. mamamz 
8. pikula 
9. mikka 
10. Elvira SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Linda 
9. Dora 06 (18-21) 
10. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
11. Mukica (18- ...) 
12.Amelie32 (16 -19) 
13. Nera (17-20) 
14. Elvira SD 



20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 
5. jadro (od cca 20:30) 
6. tweety 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 
11. bucka (8- ) 
12. jmaja (7-14) 
13. tweety (7-15) 
14. emily (7-12) 
15. Elvira (7-15) 
16. anchie76 (7-13, mozda i duze, al na to ne mogu racunat)


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. krumpiricMM 
2. annar 
3. jadro (od cca 13:30) 
4. Nera (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. daddycool

----------


## ivakika

pa kazem vam ja-treba animirati ljude

----------


## Veki

četvrtak, 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 
5. jadro D (do 11) 
6. Kristina1 SD 
7. Joe

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 
5. mikka 
6. Joe
7. Veki

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Linda (16-18 ) 
5. Dora 06 (18-21) 
6. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 
7. Mukica (18- ...) 
8. Tweety (17-....) 
9. Nera (17-20) 
10. Elvira SD (18-20) 

petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. zumbulmama 
5. mamaLare 
6. eki3 SD 
7. školjkica SD(do 11) 
8. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 
9. jadro SD (do 11) 
10. Kristina1 SD 
11. Elvira SD 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. stella 
5. mirje SD 
6. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
7. mamamz 
8. pikula 
9. mikka 
10. Elvira SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Linda 
9. Dora 06 (18-21) 
10. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
11. Mukica (18- ...) 
12.Amelie32 (16 -19) 
13. Nera (17-20) 
14. Elvira SD 
15. Veki


20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 
5. jadro (od cca 20:30) 
6. tweety 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 
11. bucka (8- ) 
12. jmaja (7-14) 
13. tweety (7-15) 
14. emily (7-12) 
15. Elvira (7-15) 
16. anchie76 (7-13, mozda i duze, al na to ne mogu racunat)


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. krumpiricMM 
2. annar 
3. jadro (od cca 13:30) 
4. Nera (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. daddycool

----------


## Inesica

četvrtak, 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 
5. jadro D (do 11) 
6. Kristina1 SD 
7. Joe
8. Inesica SD (od oko 9.30 pa do 13)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 
5. mikka 
6. Joe
7. Veki

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Linda (16-18 ) 
5. Dora 06 (18-21) 
6. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 
7. Mukica (18- ...) 
8. Tweety (17-....) 
9. Nera (17-20) 
10. Elvira SD (18-20) 

petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. zumbulmama 
5. mamaLare 
6. eki3 SD 
7. školjkica SD(do 11) 
8. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 
9. jadro SD (do 11) 
10. Kristina1 SD 
11. Elvira SD
12. Inesica SD (oko 9:30 pa do 13)


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. stella 
5. mirje SD 
6. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
7. mamamz 
8. pikula 
9. mikka 
10. Elvira SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Linda 
9. Dora 06 (18-21) 
10. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
11. Mukica (18- ...) 
12.Amelie32 (16 -19) 
13. Nera (17-20) 
14. Elvira SD 
15. Veki


20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 
5. jadro (od cca 20:30) 
6. tweety 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 
11. bucka (8- ) 
12. jmaja (7-14) 
13. tweety (7-15) 
14. emily (7-12) 
15. Elvira (7-15) 
16. anchie76 (7-13, mozda i duze, al na to ne mogu racunat)
17. Inesica (8-13)


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. krumpiricMM 
2. annar 
3. jadro (od cca 13:30) 
4. Nera (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. daddycool[/quote]

probat ću iskemijat još koji večernji termin i možda poslijepodnevni subotnji

----------


## apricot

možemo malo "podebljati" drugu smjenu u četvrtak?

----------


## andrea

četvrtak, 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 
5. jadro D (do 11) 
6. Kristina1 SD 
7. Joe
8. Inesica SD (od oko 9.30 pa do 13)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 
5. mikka 
6. Joe
7. Veki
8. andrea

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Linda (16-18 ) 
5. Dora 06 (18-21) 
6. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 
7. Mukica (18- ...) 
8. Tweety (17-....) 
9. Nera (17-20) 
10. Elvira SD (18-20) 

petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. zumbulmama 
5. mamaLare 
6. eki3 SD 
7. školjkica SD(do 11) 
8. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 
9. jadro SD (do 11) 
10. Kristina1 SD 
11. Elvira SD
12. Inesica SD (oko 9:30 pa do 13)


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. stella 
5. mirje SD 
6. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
7. mamamz 
8. pikula 
9. mikka 
10. Elvira SD
11. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Linda 
9. Dora 06 (18-21) 
10. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
11. Mukica (18- ...) 
12.Amelie32 (16 -19) 
13. Nera (17-20) 
14. Elvira SD 
15. Veki


20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 
5. jadro (od cca 20:30) 
6. tweety 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 
11. bucka (8- ) 
12. jmaja (7-14) 
13. tweety (7-15) 
14. emily (7-12) 
15. Elvira (7-15) 
16. anchie76 (7-13, mozda i duze, al na to ne mogu racunat)
17. Inesica (8-13)
18. andrea, ne znam još od kad do kad točno


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. krumpiricMM 
2. annar 
3. jadro (od cca 13:30) 
4. Nera (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. daddycool

----------


## meda

četvrtak, 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 
5. jadro D (do 11) 
6. Kristina1 SD 
7. Joe
8. Inesica SD (od oko 9.30 pa do 13)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 
5. mikka 
6. Joe
7. Veki
8. andrea
10. meda SD

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Linda (16-18 ) 
5. Dora 06 (18-21) 
6. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 
7. Mukica (18- ...) 
8. Tweety (17-....) 
9. Nera (17-20) 
10. Elvira SD (18-20) 
11. meda

petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. zumbulmama 
5. mamaLare 
6. eki3 SD 
7. školjkica SD(do 11) 
8. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 
9. jadro SD (do 11) 
10. Kristina1 SD 
11. Elvira SD
12. Inesica SD (oko 9:30 pa do 13)


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. stella 
5. mirje SD 
6. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
7. mamamz 
8. pikula 
9. mikka 
10. Elvira SD
11. andrea 
12. meda SD

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Linda 
9. Dora 06 (18-21) 
10. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
11. Mukica (18- ...) 
12.Amelie32 (16 -19) 
13. Nera (17-20) 
14. Elvira SD 
15. Veki
16. meda 

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 
5. jadro (od cca 20:30) 
6. tweety 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 
11. bucka (8- ) 
12. jmaja (7-14) 
13. tweety (7-15) 
14. emily (7-12) 
15. Elvira (7-15) 
16. anchie76 (7-13, mozda i duze, al na to ne mogu racunat)
17. Inesica (8-13)
18. andrea, ne znam još od kad do kad točno


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. krumpiricMM 
2. annar 
3. jadro (od cca 13:30) 
4. Nera (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. daddycool

----------


## tanja_b

četvrtak, 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 
5. jadro D (do 11) 
6. Kristina1 SD 
7. Joe 
8. Inesica SD (od oko 9.30 pa do 13) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 
5. mikka 
6. Joe 
7. Veki 
8. andrea 
10. meda SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Linda (16-18 ) 
5. Dora 06 (18-21) 
6. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 
7. Mukica (18- ...) 
8. Tweety (17-....) 
9. Nera (17-20) 
10. Elvira SD (18-20) 
11. meda 

petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. zumbulmama 
5. mamaLare 
6. eki3 SD 
7. školjkica SD(do 11) 
8. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 
9. jadro SD (do 11) 
10. Kristina1 SD 
11. Elvira SD 
12. Inesica SD (oko 9:30 pa do 13) 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. stella 
5. mirje SD 
6. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
7. mamamz 
8. pikula 
9. mikka 
10. Elvira SD 
11. andrea 
12. meda SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Linda 
9. Dora 06 (18-21) 
10. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
11. Mukica (18- ...) 
12.Amelie32 (16 -19) 
13. Nera (17-20) 
14. Elvira SD 
15. Veki 
16. meda 

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 
5. jadro (od cca 20:30) 
6. tweety 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 
11. bucka (8- ) 
12. jmaja (7-14) 
13. tweety (7-15) 
14. emily (7-12) 
15. Elvira (7-15) 
16. anchie76 (7-13, mozda i duze, al na to ne mogu racunat) 
17. Inesica (8-13) 
18. andrea, ne znam još od kad do kad točno 


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. krumpiricMM 
2. annar 
3. jadro (od cca 13:30) 
4. Nera (13-16) 
5. tanja_b + MM (od 14)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool

----------


## meda

četvrtak, 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 
5. jadro D (do 11) 
6. Kristina1 SD 
7. Joe 
8. Inesica SD (od oko 9.30 pa do 13) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 
5. mikka 
6. Joe 
7. Veki 
8. andrea 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Linda (16-18 ) 
5. Dora 06 (18-21) 
6. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 
7. Mukica (18- ...) 
8. Tweety (17-....) 
9. Nera (17-20) 
10. Elvira SD (18-20) 


petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. zumbulmama 
5. mamaLare 
6. eki3 SD 
7. školjkica SD(do 11) 
8. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 
9. jadro SD (do 11) 
10. Kristina1 SD 
11. Elvira SD 
12. Inesica SD (oko 9:30 pa do 13) 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. stella 
5. mirje SD 
6. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
7. mamamz 
8. pikula 
9. mikka 
10. Elvira SD 
11. andrea 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Linda 
9. Dora 06 (18-21) 
10. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
11. Mukica (18- ...) 
12.Amelie32 (16 -19) 
13. Nera (17-20) 
14. Elvira SD 
15. Veki 


20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 
5. jadro (od cca 20:30) 
6. tweety 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 
11. bucka (8- ) 
12. jmaja (7-14) 
13. tweety (7-15) 
14. emily (7-12) 
15. Elvira (7-15) 
16. anchie76 (7-13, mozda i duze, al na to ne mogu racunat) 
17. Inesica (8-13) 
18. andrea, ne znam još od kad do kad točno 


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. krumpiricMM 
2. annar 
3. jadro (od cca 13:30) 
4. Nera (13-16) 
5. tanja_b + MM (od 14)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool


nazalost, odjavljujem se s liste

----------


## jadro

ja se pak moram prebaciti iz jutarnjeg u popodnevni termin (promjenili mi smjenu, pa...)

četvrtak, 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 
5. Kristina1 SD 
6. Joe 
7. Inesica SD (od oko 9.30 pa do 13) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 
5. mikka 
6. Joe 
7. Veki 
8. andrea 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Linda (16-18 ) 
5. Dora 06 (18-21) 
6. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 
7. Mukica (18- ...) 
8. Tweety (17-....) 
9. Nera (17-20) 
10. Elvira SD (18-20) 
11. jadro SD (18-20)


petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. zumbulmama 
5. mamaLare 
6. eki3 SD 
7. školjkica SD(do 11) 
8. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 
9. Kristina1 SD 
10. Elvira SD 
11. Inesica SD (oko 9:30 pa do 13) 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. stella 
5. mirje SD 
6. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
7. mamamz 
8. pikula 
9. mikka 
10. Elvira SD 
11. andrea 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Linda 
9. Dora 06 (18-21) 
10. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
11. Mukica (18- ...) 
12.Amelie32 (16 -19) 
13. Nera (17-20) 
14. Elvira SD 
15. Veki 
16. jadro SD (18-20)

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 
6. tweety 
7. jadro (20-23)

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 
11. bucka (8- ) 
12. jmaja (7-14) 
13. tweety (7-15) 
14. emily (7-12) 
15. Elvira (7-15) 
16. anchie76 (7-13, mozda i duze, al na to ne mogu racunat) 
17. Inesica (8-13) 
18. andrea, ne znam još od kad do kad točno 


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. krumpiricMM 
2. annar 
3. jadro (od cca 13:30) 
4. Nera (13-16) 
5. tanja_b + MM (od 14) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool

----------


## petarpan

četvrtak, 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 
5. Kristina1 SD 
6. Joe 
7. Inesica SD (od oko 9.30 pa do 13) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 
5. mikka 
6. Joe 
7. Veki 
8. andrea 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Linda (16-18 ) 
5. Dora 06 (18-21) 
6. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 
7. Mukica (18- ...) 
8. Tweety (17-....) 
9. Nera (17-20) 
10. Elvira SD (18-20) 
11. jadro SD (18-20)


petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. zumbulmama 
5. mamaLare 
6. eki3 SD 
7. školjkica SD(do 11) 
8. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 
9. Kristina1 SD 
10. Elvira SD 
11. Inesica SD (oko 9:30 pa do 13) 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. stella 
5. mirje SD 
6. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
7. mamamz 
8. pikula 
9. mikka 
10. Elvira SD 
11. andrea 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Linda 
9. Dora 06 (18-21) 
10. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
11. Mukica (18- ...) 
12.Amelie32 (16 -19) 
13. Nera (17-20) 
14. Elvira SD 
15. Veki 
16. jadro SD (18-20)
17. petarpan SD (18-20)

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 
6. tweety 
7. jadro (20-23)

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 
11. bucka (8- ) 
12. jmaja (7-14) 
13. tweety (7-15) 
14. emily (7-12) 
15. Elvira (7-15) 
16. anchie76 (7-13, mozda i duze, al na to ne mogu racunat) 
17. Inesica (8-13) 
18. andrea, ne znam još od kad do kad točno 


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. krumpiricMM 
2. annar 
3. jadro (od cca 13:30) 
4. Nera (13-16) 
5. tanja_b + MM (od 14) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool

----------


## Mony

*četvrtak, 12.06.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 
5. Kristina1 SD 
6. Joe 
7. Inesica SD (od oko 9.30 pa do 13) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 
5. mikka 
6. Joe 
7. Veki 
8. andrea 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Linda (16-18 ) 
5. Dora 06 (18-21) 
6. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 
7. Mukica (18- ...) 
8. Tweety (17-....) 
9. Nera (17-20) 
10. Elvira SD (18-20) 
11. jadro SD (18-20)


*petak, 13.06.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. zumbulmama 
5. mamaLare 
6. eki3 SD 
7. školjkica SD(do 11) 
8. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 
9. Kristina1 SD 
10. Elvira SD 
11. Inesica SD (oko 9:30 pa do 13) 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. stella 
5. mirje SD 
6. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
7. mamamz 
8. pikula 
9. mikka 
10. Elvira SD 
11. andrea 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Linda 
9. Dora 06 (18-21) 
10. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
11. Mukica (18- ...) 
12.Amelie32 (16 -19) 
13. Nera (17-20) 
14. Elvira SD 
15. Veki 
16. jadro SD (18-20)
17. petarpan SD (18-20)

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 
6. tweety 
7. jadro (20-23)

*subota, 14.06.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 
11. bucka (8- ) 
12. jmaja (7-14) 
13. tweety (7-15) 
14. emily (7-12) 
15. Elvira (7-15) 
16. anchie76 (7-13, mozda i duze, al na to ne mogu racunat) 
17. Inesica (8-13) 
18. andrea, ne znam još od kad do kad točno 
19. Mony (7.30-13) (ovaj puta necu otkazat u zadnji tren   :Wink:   )


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. krumpiricMM 
2. annar 
3. jadro (od cca 13:30) 
4. Nera (13-16) 
5. tanja_b + MM (od 14) 


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. daddycool

----------


## klamarica

Konačno sam i ja saznala kada sam slobodna pa vam se pridružujem...  :Smile:  

četvrtak, 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 
5. Kristina1 SD 
6. Joe 
7. Inesica SD (od oko 9.30 pa do 13) 
8. klamarica

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 
5. mikka 
6. Joe 
7. Veki 
8. andrea 
9. klamarica (do 15)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Linda (16-18 ) 
5. Dora 06 (18-21) 
6. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 
7. Mukica (18- ...) 
8. Tweety (17-....) 
9. Nera (17-20) 
10. Elvira SD (18-20) 
11. jadro SD (18-20) 


petak, 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. zumbulmama 
5. mamaLare 
6. eki3 SD 
7. školjkica SD(do 11) 
8. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 
9. Kristina1 SD 
10. Elvira SD 
11. Inesica SD (oko 9:30 pa do 13) 
12. klamarica

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. stella 
5. mirje SD 
6. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
7. mamamz 
8. pikula 
9. mikka 
10. Elvira SD 
11. andrea 
12. klamarica (do 15) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Linda 
9. Dora 06 (18-21) 
10. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
11. Mukica (18- ...) 
12.Amelie32 (16 -19) 
13. Nera (17-20) 
14. Elvira SD 
15. Veki 
16. jadro SD (18-20) 
17. petarpan SD (18-20) 

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 
6. tweety 
7. jadro (20-23) 

subota, 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 
11. bucka (8- ) 
12. jmaja (7-14) 
13. tweety (7-15) 
14. emily (7-12) 
15. Elvira (7-15) 
16. anchie76 (7-13, mozda i duze, al na to ne mogu racunat) 
17. Inesica (8-13) 
18. andrea, ne znam još od kad do kad točno 
19. Mony (7.30-13) (ovaj puta necu otkazat u zadnji tren  ) 


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. krumpiricMM 
2. annar 
3. jadro (od cca 13:30) 
4. Nera (13-16) 
5. tanja_b + MM (od 14) 


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool

----------


## Jelka

šmrc, šmrc, ipak neću moći u petak, nema mi tko Janu pričuvati, ali prvenstveno je razlog spremanje za more...  :/ 

četvrtak, 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 
5. Kristina1 SD 
6. Joe 
7. Inesica SD (od oko 9.30 pa do 13) 
8. klamarica

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 
5. mikka 
6. Joe 
7. Veki 
8. andrea 
9. klamarica (do 15)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Linda (16-18 ) 
5. Dora 06 (18-21) 
6. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 
7. Mukica (18- ...) 
8. Tweety (17-....) 
9. Nera (17-20) 
10. Elvira SD (18-20) 
11. jadro SD (18-20) 


petak, 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. zumbulmama 
5. mamaLare 
6. eki3 SD 
7. školjkica SD(do 11) 
8. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 
9. Kristina1 SD 
10. Elvira SD 
11. Inesica SD (oko 9:30 pa do 13) 
12. klamarica

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. stella 
5. mirje SD 
6. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
7. mamamz 
8. pikula 
9. mikka 
10. Elvira SD 
11. andrea 
12. klamarica (do 15) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Ava M (16-19) 
3. krumpiric 
4. maxi (17-21) 
5. anchi (16-19) 
6. annar 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 (18-21) 
9. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
10. Mukica (18- ...) 
11.Amelie32 (16 -19) 
12. Nera (17-20) 
13. Elvira SD 
14. Veki 
15. jadro SD (18-20) 
16. petarpan SD (18-20) 

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 
6. tweety 
7. jadro (20-23) 

subota, 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 
11. bucka (8- ) 
12. jmaja (7-14) 
13. tweety (7-15) 
14. emily (7-12) 
15. Elvira (7-15) 
16. anchie76 (7-13, mozda i duze, al na to ne mogu racunat) 
17. Inesica (8-13) 
18. andrea, ne znam još od kad do kad točno 
19. Mony (7.30-13) (ovaj puta necu otkazat u zadnji tren  ) 


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. krumpiricMM 
2. annar 
3. jadro (od cca 13:30) 
4. Nera (13-16) 
5. tanja_b + MM (od 14) 


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool

----------


## Kristina1

Mi se, nažalost, odjavljujemo za sutra jer moramo u Klaićevu  :Sad:  
Nadam se da ćemo ipak doći sa zakašnjenjem ali to ovisi o tome koliko ćemo čekati u Klaićevoj...

četvrtak, 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 
5. Joe 
6. Inesica SD (od oko 9.30 pa do 13) 
7. klamarica

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 
5. mikka 
6. Joe 
7. Veki 
8. andrea 
9. klamarica (do 15)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Linda (16-18 ) 
5. Dora 06 (18-21) 
6. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 
7. Mukica (18- ...) 
8. Tweety (17-....) 
9. Nera (17-20) 
10. Elvira SD (18-20) 
11. jadro SD (18-20) 


petak, 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. zumbulmama 
5. mamaLare 
6. eki3 SD 
7. školjkica SD(do 11) 
8. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 
9. Kristina1 SD 
10. Elvira SD 
11. Inesica SD (oko 9:30 pa do 13) 
12. klamarica

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. stella 
5. mirje SD 
6. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
7. mamamz 
8. pikula 
9. mikka 
10. Elvira SD 
11. andrea 
12. klamarica (do 15) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Ava M (16-19) 
3. krumpiric 
4. maxi (17-21) 
5. anchi (16-19) 
6. annar 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 (18-21) 
9. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
10. Mukica (18- ...) 
11.Amelie32 (16 -19) 
12. Nera (17-20) 
13. Elvira SD 
14. Veki 
15. jadro SD (18-20) 
16. petarpan SD (18-20) 

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 
6. tweety 
7. jadro (20-23) 

subota, 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 
11. bucka (8- ) 
12. jmaja (7-14) 
13. tweety (7-15) 
14. emily (7-12) 
15. Elvira (7-15) 
16. anchie76 (7-13, mozda i duze, al na to ne mogu racunat) 
17. Inesica (8-13) 
18. andrea, ne znam još od kad do kad točno 
19. Mony (7.30-13) (ovaj puta necu otkazat u zadnji tren  ) 


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. krumpiricMM 
2. annar 
3. jadro (od cca 13:30) 
4. Nera (13-16) 
5. tanja_b + MM (od 14) 


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool

----------


## mirje

četvrtak, 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 
5. Joe 
6. Inesica SD (od oko 9.30 pa do 13) 
7. klamarica

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 
5. mikka 
6. Joe 
7. Veki 
8. andrea 
9. klamarica (do 15)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Linda (16-18 ) 
5. Dora 06 (18-21) 
6. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 
7. Mukica (18- ...) 
8. Tweety (17-....) 
9. Nera (17-20) 
10. Elvira SD (18-20) 
11. jadro SD (18-20) 


petak, 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. zumbulmama 
5. mamaLare 
6. eki3 SD 
7. školjkica SD(do 11) 
8. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 
9. Kristina1 SD 
10. Elvira SD 
11. Inesica SD (oko 9:30 pa do 13) 
12. klamarica

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. stella 
5. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
6. mamamz 
7. pikula 
8. mikka 
9. Elvira SD 
10. andrea 
11. klamarica (do 15) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Ava M (16-19) 
3. krumpiric 
4. maxi (17-21) 
5. anchi (16-19) 
6. annar 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 (18-21) 
9. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
10. Mukica (18- ...) 
11.Amelie32 (16 -19) 
12. Nera (17-20) 
13. Elvira SD 
14. Veki 
15. jadro SD (18-20) 
16. petarpan SD (18-20) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 
6. tweety 
7. jadro (20-23) 

subota, 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 
11. bucka (8- ) 
12. jmaja (7-14) 
13. tweety (7-15) 
14. emily (7-12) 
15. Elvira (7-15) 
16. anchie76 (7-13, mozda i duze, al na to ne mogu racunat) 
17. Inesica (8-13) 
18. andrea, ne znam još od kad do kad točno 
19. Mony (7.30-13) (ovaj puta necu otkazat u zadnji tren  ) 


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. krumpiricMM 
2. annar 
3. jadro (od cca 13:30) 
4. Nera (13-16) 
5. tanja_b + MM (od 14) 


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool

----------


## ivakika

aaaaaaaaaaaaa-nemrem bilivit kak sam fulala :shock: 

u petak navecer smo na Velesajmu do 22 sata, a ne do 23!!!!!!!

promijenila sam u zadnjem postu-vi koji ste se upisali u petak-u 22 sata moramo zatvoriti dvoranu

----------


## maxi

dodajem još danas popodne

četvrtak, 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 
5. Joe 
6. Inesica SD (od oko 9.30 pa do 13) 
7. klamarica 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 
5. mikka 
6. Joe 
7. Veki 
8. andrea 
9. klamarica (do 15) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Linda (16-18 ) 
5. Dora 06 (18-21) 
6. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 
7. Mukica (18- ...) 
8. Tweety (17-....) 
9. Nera (17-20) 
10. Elvira SD (18-20) 
11. jadro SD (18-20) 
12. maxi iza 17 s curama


petak, 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. zumbulmama 
5. mamaLare 
6. eki3 SD 
7. školjkica SD(do 11) 
8. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 
9. Kristina1 SD 
10. Elvira SD 
11. Inesica SD (oko 9:30 pa do 13) 
12. klamarica 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. stella 
5. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
6. mamamz 
7. pikula 
8. mikka 
9. Elvira SD 
10. andrea 
11. klamarica (do 15) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Forka (18-20) 
2. Ava M (16-19) 
3. krumpiric 
4. maxi (17-21) 
5. anchi (16-19) 
6. annar 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 (18-21) 
9. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
10. Mukica (18- ...) 
11.Amelie32 (16 -19) 
12. Nera (17-20) 
13. Elvira SD 
14. Veki 
15. jadro SD (18-20) 
16. petarpan SD (18-20) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 
6. tweety 
7. jadro (20-23) 

subota, 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 
11. bucka (8- ) 
12. jmaja (7-14) 
13. tweety (7-15) 
14. emily (7-12) 
15. Elvira (7-15) 
16. anchie76 (7-13, mozda i duze, al na to ne mogu racunat) 
17. Inesica (8-13) 
18. andrea, ne znam još od kad do kad točno 
19. Mony (7.30-13) (ovaj puta necu otkazat u zadnji tren ) 


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. krumpiricMM 
2. annar 
3. jadro (od cca 13:30) 
4. Nera (13-16) 
5. tanja_b + MM (od 14) 


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool

----------


## Amelie32

Evo prebacujem se i aj s petka za danas poslijepodne

četvrtak, 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 
5. jadro D (do 11) 
6. Kristina1 SD 
7. Joe 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 
5. mikka 
6. Joe 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Linda (16-18 ) 
5. Dora 06 (18-21) 
6. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 
7. Mukica (18- ...) 
8. Tweety (17-....) 
9. Nera (17-20) 
10. Elvira SD (18-20)
11. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19.30) 

petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. zumbulmama 
5. mamaLare 
6. eki3 SD 
7. školjkica SD(do 11) 
8. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 
9. jadro SD (do 11) 
10. Kristina1 SD 
11. Elvira SD 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. stella 
5. mirje SD 
6. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
7. mamamz 
8. pikula 
9. mikka 
10. Elvira SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Linda 
9. Dora 06 (18-21) 
10. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
11. Mukica (18- ...)  
12. Nera (17-20) 
13. Elvira SD 



20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 
5. jadro (od cca 20:30) 
6. tweety 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 (7-12)
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 
11. bucka (8- ) 
12. jmaja (7-14) 
13. tweety (7-15) 
14. emily (7-12) 
15. Elvira (7-15) 


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. krumpiricMM 
2. annar 
3. jadro (od cca 13:30) 
4. Nera (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool

----------


## krumpiric

stižem i danas al SD.
mm radi...znate već šta  :Grin:

----------


## andrea

opet se upisujem, netko me pobrisao

četvrtak, 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 
5. jadro D (do 11) 
6. Kristina1 SD 
7. Joe 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. Stella 
5. mikka 
6. Joe 
7. andrea

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Linda (16-18 ) 
5. Dora 06 (18-21) 
6. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 
7. Mukica (18- ...) 
8. Tweety (17-....) 
9. Nera (17-20) 
10. Elvira SD (18-20)
11. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19.30) 

petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. zumbulmama 
5. mamaLare 
6. eki3 SD 
7. školjkica SD(do 11) 
8. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 
9. jadro SD (do 11) 
10. Kristina1 SD 
11. Elvira SD 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. stella 
5. mirje SD 
6. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
7. mamamz 
8. pikula 
9. mikka 
10. Elvira SD
11. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Linda 
9. Dora 06 (18-21) 
10. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
11. Mukica (18- ...)  
12. Nera (17-20) 
13. Elvira SD 



20-22(10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 
5. jadro (od cca 20:30) 
6. tweety 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 (7-12)
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 
11. bucka (8- ) 
12. jmaja (7-14) 
13. tweety (7-15) 
14. emily (7-12) 
15. Elvira (7-15) 
16. andrea (?)


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. krumpiricMM 
2. annar 
3. jadro (od cca 13:30) 
4. Nera (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool

----------


## mamaLare

četvrtak, 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 
5. jadro D (do 11) 
6. Kristina1 SD 
7. Joe 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. Stella 
4. mikka 
5. Joe 
6. andrea

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Linda (16-18 ) 
5. Dora 06 (18-21) 
6. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 
7. Mukica (18- ...) 
8. Tweety (17-....) 
9. Nera (17-20) 
10. Elvira SD (18-20)
11. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19.30) 

petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. zumbulmama 
5. mamaLare 
6. eki3 SD 
7. školjkica SD(do 11) 
8. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 
9. jadro SD (do 11) 
10. Kristina1 SD 
11. Elvira SD 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. stella 
5. mirje SD 
6. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
7. mamamz 
8. pikula 
9. mikka 
10. Elvira SD
11. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Linda 
9. Dora 06 (18-21) 
10. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
11. Mukica (18- ...)  
12. Nera (17-20) 
13. Elvira SD 



20-22(10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 
5. jadro (od cca 20:30) 
6. tweety 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 (7-12)
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 
11. bucka (8- ) 
12. jmaja (7-14) 
13. tweety (7-15) 
14. emily (7-12) 
15. Elvira (7-15) 
16. andrea (?)


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. krumpiricMM 
2. annar 
3. jadro (od cca 13:30) 
4. Nera (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool



Ispisujem se od danas nažalost, ne mogu izbjeći navalu posla, sutra se vidimo svakako

----------


## Jelka

četvrtak, 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 
5. jadro D (do 11) 
6. Kristina1 SD 
7. Joe 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. Stella 
4. mikka 
5. Joe 
6. andrea

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka SD (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Linda (16-18 ) 
5. Dora 06 (18-21) 
6. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 
7. Mukica (18- ...) 
8. Tweety (17-....) 
9. Nera (17-20) 
10. Elvira SD (18-20)
11. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19.30) 

petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. zumbulmama 
5. mamaLare 
6. eki3 SD 
7. školjkica SD(do 11) 
8. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 
9. jadro SD (do 11) 
10. Kristina1 SD 
11. Elvira SD 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. stella 
5. mirje SD 
6. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
7. mamamz 
8. pikula 
9. mikka 
10. Elvira SD
11. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Linda 
9. Dora 06 (18-21) 
10. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
11. Mukica (18- ...)  
12. Nera (17-20) 
13. Elvira SD 



20-22(10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 
5. jadro (od cca 20:30) 
6. tweety 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 (7-12)
7. Linda 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 
11. bucka (8- ) 
12. jmaja (7-14) 
13. tweety (7-15) 
14. emily (7-12) 
15. Elvira (7-15) 
16. andrea (?)


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. krumpiricMM 
2. annar 
3. jadro (od cca 13:30) 
4. Nera (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool

Da se ne bih i za danas morala ispisivati, samo sam dopisala SD (smilovat ću se MM-u i pustit ga da ode gledati tekmu). E sad, to vam je ko da me i nema. Pokušat ću pored Jane neš napraviti, ali ne obećajem puno.

----------


## petarpan

Netko me "putem" izbacio s popisa...Ne da mi se sad nadoštukavat, možda je još netko "maknut"-cure pazite na to!

Ugl-petarpan SD pet. iza 17H-do kad dečko bude mogao/htio

----------


## Linda

izmjena   :Sad:  

četvrtak, 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 
5. jadro D (do 11) 
6. Kristina1 SD 
7. Joe 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. Stella 
4. mikka 
5. Joe 
6. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka SD (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Dora 06 (18-21) 
5. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 
6. Mukica (18- ...) 
7. Tweety (17-....) 
8. Nera (17-20) 
9. Elvira SD (18-20) 
10. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19.30) 

petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. zumbulmama 
5. mamaLare 
6. eki3 SD 
7. školjkica SD(do 11) 
8. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 
9. jadro SD (do 11) 
10. Kristina1 SD 
11. Elvira SD 
12. Linda SD


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. stella 
5. mirje SD 
6. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
7. mamamz 
8. pikula 
9. mikka 
10. Elvira SD 
11. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Dora 06 (18-21) 
9. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
10. Mukica (18- ...) 
11. Nera (17-20) 
12. Elvira SD 



20-22(10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 
5. jadro (od cca 20:30) 
6. tweety 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 (7-12) 
7. Linda SD (9-13)
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 
11. bucka (8- ) 
12. jmaja (7-14) 
13. tweety (7-15) 
14. emily (7-12) 
15. Elvira (7-15) 
16. andrea (?) 


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. krumpiricMM 
2. annar 
3. jadro (od cca 13:30) 
4. Nera (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool

----------


## Pticica

*četvrtak, 12.06.*

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Imga
2. Roza
3. eki3 SD
4. školjkica SD (do 11)
5. jadro D (do 11)
6. Kristina1 SD
7. Joe

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Imga
2. Roza
3. Stella
4. mikka
5. Joe
6. andrea

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Jelka SD (17-20)
2. Forka (18-20)
3. Barbi (18-20)
4. Dora 06 (18-21)
5. @n@ s mm&d (19-21)
6. Mukica (18- ...)
7. Tweety (17-....)
8. Nera (17-20)
9. Elvira SD (18-20)
10. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19.30)


*petak; 13.06.*

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Imga
2. Roza
3. tinnkka
4. zumbulmama
5. mamaLare
6. eki3 SD
7. školjkica SD(do 11)
8. ana.m SD2 (od 10)
9. jadro SD (do 11)
10. Kristina1 SD
11. Elvira SD
12. Linda SD

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Imga
2. Roza
3. mamaLare-do 15h
4. stella
5. mirje SD
6. ana.m SD2(do 17)
7. mamamz
8. pikula
9. mikka
10. Elvira SD
11. andrea

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Jelka (17-20)
2. Forka (18-20)
3. Ava M (16-19)
4. krumpiric
5. maxi (17-21)
6. anchi (16-19)
7. annar
8. Dora 06 (18-21)
9. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h)
10. Mukica (18- ...)
11. Nera (17-20)
12. Elvira SD
13. Pticica (18-22)

20-22(10 osoba):
1. IvakikaSD
2. juroslav
3. tinars
4. Forka
5. @n@ s mm&d
5. jadro (od cca 20:30)
6. tweety


*subota; 14.06.*

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. Roza
3. tinars
4. krumpiric
5. maxi
6. Amelie32 (7-12)
7. Linda SD (9-13)
8. Dora 06
9. Mukica (7-15)
10.pepi (8-13)
11. bucka (8- )
12. jmaja (7-14)
13. tweety (7-15)
14. emily (7-12)
15. Elvira (7-15)
16. andrea (?)
17. Pticica (9-13)

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. krumpiricMM
2. annar
3. jadro (od cca 13:30)
4. Nera (13-16)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. daddycool

----------


## ninocka76

četvrtak, 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 
5. jadro D (do 11) 
6. Kristina1 SD 
7. Joe 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. Stella 
4. mikka 
5. Joe 
6. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka SD (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Dora 06 (18-21) 
5. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 
6. Mukica (18- ...) 
7. Tweety (17-....) 
8. Nera (17-20) 
9. Elvira SD (18-20) 
10. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19.30) 


petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. zumbulmama 
5. mamaLare 
6. eki3 SD 
7. školjkica SD(do 11) 
8. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 
9. jadro SD (do 11) 
10. Kristina1 SD 
11. Elvira SD 
12. Linda SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. stella 
5. mirje SD 
6. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
7. mamamz 
8. pikula 
9. mikka 
10. Elvira SD 
11. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Dora 06 (18-21) 
9. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
10. Mukica (18- ...) 
11. Nera (17-20) 
12. Elvira SD 
13. Pticica (18-22) 

20-22(10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 
5. jadro (od cca 20:30) 
6. tweety 


subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 (7-12) 
7. Linda SD (9-13) 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 
11. bucka (8- ) 
12. jmaja (7-14) 
13. tweety (7-15) 
14. emily (7-12) 
15. Elvira (7-15) 
16. andrea (?) 
17. Pticica (9-13) 
18. Ninocka76 (od 9 na dalje)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. krumpiricMM 
2. annar 
3. jadro (od cca 13:30) 
4. Nera (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool

----------


## klamarica

Evo, i ja sam izbačena s popisa, pa se opet dodajem:

četvrtak, 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 
5. jadro D (do 11) 
6. Kristina1 SD 
7. Joe 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. Stella 
4. mikka 
5. Joe 
6. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka SD (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Dora 06 (18-21) 
5. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 
6. Mukica (18- ...) 
7. Tweety (17-....) 
8. Nera (17-20) 
9. Elvira SD (18-20) 
10. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19.30) 


petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. zumbulmama 
5. mamaLare 
6. eki3 SD 
7. školjkica SD(do 11) 
8. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 
9. jadro SD (do 11) 
10. Kristina1 SD 
11. Elvira SD 
12. Linda SD 
13. klamarica

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. stella 
5. mirje SD 
6. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
7. mamamz 
8. pikula 
9. mikka 
10. Elvira SD 
11. andrea 
12. klamarica (do 15, a možda i duže...)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Dora 06 (18-21) 
9. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
10. Mukica (18- ...) 
11. Nera (17-20) 
12. Elvira SD 
13. Pticica (18-22) 

20-22(10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 
5. jadro (od cca 20:30) 
6. tweety 


subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 (7-12) 
7. Linda SD (9-13) 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 
11. bucka (8- ) 
12. jmaja (7-14) 
13. tweety (7-15) 
14. emily (7-12) 
15. Elvira (7-15) 
16. andrea (?) 
17. Pticica (9-13) 
18. Ninocka76 (od 9 na dalje) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. krumpiricMM 
2. annar 
3. jadro (od cca 13:30) 
4. Nera (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool

----------


## Matilda

četvrtak, 12.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. eki3 SD 
4. školjkica SD (do 11) 
5. jadro D (do 11) 
6. Kristina1 SD 
7. Joe 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. Stella 
4. mikka 
5. Joe 
6. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka SD (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Barbi (18-20) 
4. Dora 06 (18-21) 
5. @n@ s mm&d (19-21) 
6. Mukica (18- ...) 
7. Tweety (17-....) 
8. Nera (17-20) 
9. Elvira SD (18-20) 
10. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19.30) 


petak; 13.06. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. zumbulmama 
5. mamaLare 
6. eki3 SD 
7. školjkica SD(do 11) 
8. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 
9. jadro SD (do 11) 
10. Kristina1 SD 
11. Elvira SD 
12. Linda SD 
13. klamarica 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. stella 
5. mirje SD 
6. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
7. mamamz 
8. pikula 
9. mikka 
10. Elvira SD 
11. andrea 
12. klamarica (do 15, a možda i duže...) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Dora 06 (18-21) 
9. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
10. Mukica (18- ...) 
11. Nera (17-20) 
12. Elvira SD 
13. Pticica (18-22) 

20-22(10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 
5. jadro (od cca 20:30) 
6. tweety 


subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 (7-12) 
7. Linda SD (9-13) 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 
11. bucka (8- ) 
12. jmaja (7-14) 
13. tweety (7-15) 
14. emily (7-12) 
15. Elvira (7-15) 
16. andrea (?) 
17. Pticica (9-13) 
18. Ninocka76 (od 9 na dalje) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. krumpiricMM 
2. annar 
3. jadro (od cca 13:30) 
4. Nera (13-16) 
5. Matilda (13-16)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. daddycool

----------


## jadro

Amelie32 je kopirala krivu listu,pa tako i svi iza nje.. tj ja sam nasla sebe u jutarnjem terminu, a vidsim da su i drugi nestali/pojavili se i sl.
pa si malo pogledajte (ja sam na poslu pa nemam vremena za koncentraciju  :/ )

----------


## eki3

Znam da je u zadnji tren,ali ja dodjem malo kasnije zbog djeteta.Vidimo se.

----------


## Amelie32

Sorry   :Grin:   to sam ja kopirala krivu listu, uopće mi nije jasno kak sam to uspjela.  :? 
Još jednom isprike svima "očtećenima" !  :Kiss:

----------


## Amelie32

Htjedoh napisati "oštećenima"   :Embarassed:  
Stvarno, kaj mi je ?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ena

četvrtak, 12.06.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Imga
2. Roza
3. eki3 SD
4. školjkica SD (do 11)
5. jadro D (do 11)
6. Kristina1 SD
7. Joe

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Imga
2. Roza
3. Stella
4. mikka
5. Joe
6. andrea

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Jelka SD (17-20)
2. Forka (18-20)
3. Barbi (18-20)
4. Dora 06 (18-21)
5. @n@ s mm&d (19-21)
6. Mukica (18- ...)
7. Tweety (17-....)
8. Nera (17-20)
9. Elvira SD (18-20)
10. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19.30)


petak; 13.06.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Imga
2. Roza
3. tinnkka
4. zumbulmama
5. mamaLare
6. eki3 SD
7. školjkica SD(do 11)
8. ana.m SD2 (od 10)
9. jadro SD (do 11)
10. Kristina1 SD
11. Elvira SD
12. Linda SD
13. klamarica

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Imga
2. Roza
3. mamaLare-do 15h
4. stella
5. mirje SD
6. ana.m SD2(do 17)
7. mamamz
8. pikula
9. mikka
10. Elvira SD
11. andrea
12. klamarica (do 15, a možda i duže...)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Jelka (17-20)
2. Forka (18-20)
3. Ava M (16-19)
4. krumpiric
5. maxi (17-21)
6. anchi (16-19)
7. annar
8. Dora 06 (18-21)
9. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h)
10. Mukica (18- ...)
11. Nera (17-20)
12. Elvira SD
13. Pticica (18-22)

20-22(10 osoba):
1. IvakikaSD
2. juroslav
3. tinars
4. Forka
5. @n@ s mm&d
5. jadro (od cca 20:30)
6. tweety


subota; 14.06.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. Roza
3. tinars
4. krumpiric
5. maxi
6. Amelie32 (7-12)
7. Linda SD (9-13)
8. Dora 06
9. Mukica (7-15)
10.pepi (8-13)
11. bucka (8- )
12. jmaja (7-14)
13. tweety (7-15)
14. emily (7-12)
15. Elvira (7-15)
16. andrea (?)
17. Pticica (9-13)
18. Ninocka76 (od 9 na dalje)

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. krumpiricMM
2. annar
3. jadro (od cca 13:30)
4. Nera (13-16)
5. Matilda (13-16)
6. Ena (od 14h)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. daddycool

----------


## apricot

čistim četvrtak da ne zbunjuje:

*petak; 13.06.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. zumbulmama 
5. mamaLare 
6. eki3 SD 
7. školjkica SD(do 11) 
8. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 
9. jadro SD (do 11) 
10. Kristina1 SD 
11. Elvira SD 
12. Linda SD 
13. klamarica 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. stella 
5. mirje SD 
6. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
7. mamamz 
8. pikula 
9. mikka 
10. Elvira SD 
11. andrea 
12. klamarica (do 15, a možda i duže...) 

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Dora 06 (18-21) 
9. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
10. Mukica (18- ...) 
11. Nera (17-20) 
12. Elvira SD 
13. Pticica (18-22) 

*20-22(10 osoba):* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 
5. jadro (od cca 20:30) 
6. tweety 


*subota; 14.06.* 

*7-18:* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 (7-12) 
7. Linda SD (9-13) 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 
11. bucka (8- ) 
12. jmaja (7-14) 
13. tweety (7-15) 
14. emily (7-12) 
15. Elvira (7-15) 
16. andrea (?) 
17. Pticica (9-13) 
18. Ninocka76 (od 9 na dalje) 

*13-18 (što više "friških"):* 
1. krumpiricMM 
2. annar 
3. jadro (od cca 13:30) 
4. Nera (13-16) 
5. Matilda (13-16) 
6. Ena (od 14h) 

*16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)* 
1. daddycool

----------


## meda

*petak; 13.06.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. zumbulmama 
5. mamaLare 
6. eki3 SD 
7. školjkica SD(do 11) 
8. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 
9. jadro SD (do 11) 
10. Kristina1 SD 
11. Elvira SD 
12. Linda SD 
13. klamarica 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. stella 
5. mirje SD 
6. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
7. mamamz 
8. pikula 
9. mikka 
10. Elvira SD 
11. andrea 
12. klamarica (do 15, a možda i duže...) 
13. meda SD

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Dora 06 (18-21) 
9. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
10. Mukica (18- ...) 
11. Nera (17-20) 
12. Elvira SD 
13. Pticica (18-22) 
14. meda

*20-22(10 osoba):* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 
5. jadro (od cca 20:30) 
6. tweety 


*subota; 14.06.* 

*7-18:* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 (7-12) 
7. Linda SD (9-13) 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 
11. bucka (8- ) 
12. jmaja (7-14) 
13. tweety (7-15) 
14. emily (7-12) 
15. Elvira (7-15) 
16. andrea (?) 
17. Pticica (9-13) 
18. Ninocka76 (od 9 na dalje) 
19. meda (do 13 h)

*13-18 (što više "friških"):* 
1. krumpiricMM 
2. annar 
3. jadro (od cca 13:30) 
4. Nera (13-16) 
5. Matilda (13-16) 
6. Ena (od 14h) 

*16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)* 
1. daddycool

----------


## mamazika

Nisam 100% sigurna, ali pišem se...

*petak; 13.06.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. tinnkka 
4. zumbulmama 
5. mamaLare 
6. eki3 SD 
7. školjkica SD(do 11) 
8. ana.m SD2 (od 10) 
9. jadro SD (do 11) 
10. Kristina1 SD 
11. Elvira SD 
12. Linda SD 
13. klamarica 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. Imga 
2. Roza 
3. mamaLare-do 15h 
4. stella 
5. mirje SD 
6. ana.m SD2(do 17) 
7. mamamz 
8. pikula 
9. mikka 
10. Elvira SD 
11. andrea 
12. klamarica (do 15, a možda i duže...) 
13. meda SD

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Jelka (17-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Ava M (16-19) 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. anchi (16-19) 
7. annar 
8. Dora 06 (18-21) 
9. @n@ s mm&d (od 18h) 
10. Mukica (18- ...) 
11. Nera (17-20) 
12. Elvira SD 
13. Pticica (18-22) 
14. meda

*20-22(10 osoba):* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ s mm&d 
5. jadro (od cca 20:30) 
6. tweety 


*subota; 14.06.* 

*7-18:* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Roza 
3. tinars 
4. krumpiric 
5. maxi 
6. Amelie32 (7-12) 
7. Linda SD (9-13) 
8. Dora 06 
9. Mukica (7-15) 
10.pepi (8-13) 
11. bucka (8- ) 
12. jmaja (7-14) 
13. tweety (7-15) 
14. emily (7-12) 
15. Elvira (7-15) 
16. andrea (?) 
17. Pticica (9-13) 
18. Ninocka76 (od 9 na dalje) 
19. meda (do 13 h)

*13-18 (što više "friških"):* 
1. krumpiricMM 
2. annar 
3. jadro (od cca 13:30) 
4. Nera (13-16) 
5. Matilda (13-16) 
6. Ena (od 14h) 
7. mamazika SD (od 14)

*16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)* 
1. daddycool[/quote]

----------

